# Smudge and Chip - 10 year old cats - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Smudge and Chip are two 10 year old domestic longhair cats (litter brothers). 
They came in at because their owner got a dog that kept trying to kill them, so they then became unwanted pets. 
Both boys had a horrendous flea infestation and Chip had nasty open sores all round his neck through scratching himself madly! 
Both were flea treated and wormed on arrival and are now flea free and healing nicely. 
They have now both had full dentals done and have each had to have some extractions. 
They have also been microchipped and have just had their booster jabs bought up to date.

These boys would like to find a retirement home together. They were house cats, but recently were housed in an outside run because of the danger from the new dog.
They are adorable and affectionate boys and both like to snuggle up for cuddles. 
We cannot split these lads as they have been together since birth. 
Neither have any ongoing health problems. 
Both boys are clean in the home and both are very large cats.

Although they have always lived as house cats (and this could continue if the new home requires this), equally they are very keen on their owner and could safely be let outside after they have settled in if the area they live in is suitable (no main roads or obvious dangers). 
Both boys have a high prey drive so cannot live with small caged animals in the home.

These lads are of course not keen on dogs, but could live with other cats. They have been round children of all ages, but really they would like a quiet home to live the rest of their days out in, so teenage children or an adult household would suit their needs better.

There is an adoption fee of £40 per cat to help towards their vet costs incurred and a homecheck will be required.

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0208 407 1080
0797 356 9371
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh what lovely boys - I hope they get a lovely forever home very soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These brothers are looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

These boys are gorgeous and really need a forever home for Christmas. Keeping everything crossed for them xx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

They deserve a good home after all they have been through and so affectionate and trusting too. They sound wonderful.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Wonderful news


----------

